# GUIDE: How to make a portfolio website that rocks!



## haylicopter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello everybody

As mentioned earlier, I was working recently on a little guide on how to make a portfolio website. I would like to share my work with you since there are probably some people around here who would like to build up a cool online portfolio but are intimidated by all the technology and programming stuff around this task. My aim with this guide is to give people a little overview of the steps to a professional portfolio website and further resources for every step.

I would appreciate some feedback of course. I am working in the area of web development and content management systems ever since I was 15 (almost 10 years now), so it is kinda hard for me to step back and look at my own work through the eyes of somebody less familiar with all this stuff. 

Very well, here is my first version of the guide:

*How to make a portfolio website that rocks!* (on Squidoo.com)

By the way, I am recommending Joomla in this guide. Not that it would be the only CMS available for this purpose.. I have seen portfolios based on Wordpress too, but I think Joomla is very suitable for making a portfolio (after all, Wordpress is built for blogs).

Okay, I am looking forward to your feedbacks!

If anyone decides to give it a shot with Joomla and encounters problems I'll be glad to help!

Haylicopter


----------

